
Generic Evaluators – defining language-generic evaluators (lazy/eager/stack &c) - psygnisfive
http://languagengine.co/blog/generic-evaluators/
======
psygnisfive
I'd caution the reader that this post is about purely functional, type
theoretically defined languages. I haven't yet generalized to languages with
implicit effects (tho I suspect it's possible). Explicit, type-defined effects
via free monad-like setups are entirely possible with this, however.

